
Psychiatrists: the drug pushers - nerdponx
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/aug/03/will-self-psychiatrist-drug-medication
======
tcj_phx
Thanks for this link - it gives a good summary of the state of the industry...
which hasn't changed much since 2013 (when this piece was published).

